# It's official! Kerry King is a humourless muppet



## Triple-J (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you that can't be arsed going to the link Metal Hammer Blog Archive Kerry King Doesnt Like Killswitch Engage here's the text.......

Id never seen em live, and then I saw them live and Im just offended by the silliness that goes on on stage (on the part of) the guitar player (Adam D). He puts his foot in his mouth all the time and he says stupid shit, and I just didnt think that side show should be on my stage. So I pulled the plug on (their spot on Slayers run as headliners on the US Jagermeister tour), but on that particular Jägermeister tour, we didnt have any product and they did, so Jäger kind of insisted, and I went Theyre all friends of mine, so I said, OK, Ill deal with it. Still dont like it.


King endlessly rips into bands for no good reason and I like many of us are used to it by now but ripping into a band and trying to have them thrown off the tour for having a sense of humor?  
What I find even more ironic is that it's macho dumbfucks like King that Adam is taking the piss out of yet he doesn't seem to have cottoned on to this.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

I dont understand, KSE had "Product" and Slayer didn't? 

"My stage" lol.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 29, 2009)

I reacted the exact same way about Adam the first time I saw him... wearing a cape and shorts on stage. But my bass player is a long time KSE fan and he explained the story behind it and it hit me that the seemingly bad joke is, from a bigger perspective, a brilliant satire of the macho metal poser image. He's basically pwning 99% of all metal musicians. I mean I wouldn't mess with guys like Kerry or Zakk, but they are indeed posers in the truest sense.

- edit - *imagines Howard singing: "This, is, my, stage!" followed by minor 9 arpeggios*


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 29, 2009)

Why Kerry is so serious about these kind of stuff? I mean, he spoke shit like that, and on the same page, there's a link that says: ''Kerry King says that Slayers new album is great!'' 

...

...

Yeah, awesome dude.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 29, 2009)

i gotta agree with kerry here. I cant stand KSE's radio metal with their choruses and average music. I dont get the draw


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 29, 2009)

I have always hated the "no smile - no fun" metal attitude.


----------



## marbledbeef (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerry is so hard core.... 'offended by silliness'
Adam rips on all the little emo's that get a kick out of the my girlfriend just dumped me so I'm gonna hide in the corner with my goth black bangs covering my eyes so you can't see the tears variety of music.

More power to the guy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I reacted the exact same way about Adam the first time I saw him... wearing a cape and shorts on stage. But my bass player is a long time KSE fan and he explained the story behind it and it hit me that the seemingly bad joke is, from a bigger perspective, a brilliant satire of the macho metal poser image. He's basically pwning 99% of all metal musicians. I mean I wouldn't mess with guys like Kerry or Zakk, but they are indeed posers in the truest sense.
> 
> - edit - *imagines Howard singing: "This, is, my, stage!" followed by minor 9 arpeggios*



What are Kerry and Zakk gonna do? Its not like they can deck him, assault is a crime if you are an over-rated guitarist or not!

I completely disagree with Kerry, but KSE do blow. Devin Townsend is always joking onstage, but SYL are ten times heavier than Slayer.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 29, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i gotta agree with kerry here. I cant stand KSE's radio metal with their choruses and average music. I dont get the draw



Half half. I enjoy the all out comedy fest KSE has to offer but if I were in a serious themed band I probably wouldn't want KSE's feel to 'take away' from the proceeding performance a staple like Slayer would have to offer.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 29, 2009)

Adam has a signature parker fly...

Kerry plays B.c. rich...

Adam wins, nuff said.


----------



## Senensis (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerry King : "I don't want to share MY stage with KSE, Adam D. looks like a fool on stage. He doesn't get the metal face, he is not true to MY scene. They'd better be off the tour, or else..."

Jager : "Fuck off, KK".

Kerry King : "Okidokie, sorry, I apologize. I'll go do some warm ups and go on stage now boss".


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> What are Kerry and Zakk gonna do? Its not like they can deck him, assault is a crime if you are an over-rated guitarist or not!
> 
> I completely disagree with Kerry, but KSE do blow. Devin Townsend is always joking onstage, but SYL are ten times heavier than Slayer.


 
Haha true, but I just don't go around randomly insulting large men in the hope that they'll get caught once I'm a bleeding mess on the tarmac.

Btw, by "product" I suppose he means a new album. That's a hypothesis though, I have no clue about the current state of either of these bands.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Adam has a signature parker fly...
> 
> Kerry plays B.c. rich...
> 
> Adam wins, nuff said.


I'll agree on that. Adam could probably shred Kerry off stage. lol.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 29, 2009)

Another thing that I find fucked up about this is that Slayer toured numerous times with Pantera and to my knowledge Kerry King didn't try and throw them off any tours despite their singer Phil Anselmo saying things which some people do find truly offensive such as this......


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerry King constantly is an asshole and rips on other bands.. yet people still worship him and hate Mustaine (who only rips on the one band he has a right to)

Its backwards. I hate slayer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

KSE fuck around on stage too much, Slayer don't fuck around on stage enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Another thing that I find fucked up about this is that Slayer toured numerous times with Pantera and to my knowledge Kerry King didn't try and throw them off any tours despite their singer Phil Anselmo saying things which some people do find truly offensive such as this......




what's offensive about that?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

I always knew that Pantera were a bunch of fucking racist rednecks. It's a fucking disgrace. Anselmo whines about "white kids buying rap" and having no sense because black people don't want anything to do with "white culture". The ones with no sense are the idiots listening to Pantera and venerating Anselmo and Dimebag and other racists like him. "White pride" my ass, he starts off by saying he is not a racist, but then starts going on about white people being the "great people". "White pride" in this sense is just veiled racism.

Fuck Anselmo and his stupid fucking band of racist cunts. I'm white, but for fucks sake, that is just appalling. So much praise has fallen on Dimebag since his death, and there are still legions of Pantera nuthuggers who can't get off Anselmo's cock, do these fans not realise that Pantera exemplify all of the bad stereotypes of Texas and the southern US? They are (or were in Dime's case) just a bunch of old bigots and racists. Kerry is just as bad as Anselmo for not objecting to touring with him. Dime, Vinnie and Rex are just as bad as Anselmo for not objecting to speeches like that, they obviously agree with him. If I was onstage and my singer suddenly started a racists speech I'd fucking shut him up in a shot.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see how it's racist at all.

he's talking out about bigoted, anti-white, racist black people, not black people.

people who think that speech was racist obviously don't understand what he was saying.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how it's racist at all.
> 
> he's talking out about bigoted, anti-white, racist black people, not black people.
> 
> people who think that speech was racist obviously don't understand what he was saying.



To me it just sounded like a (very) thinly veiled rant about a culture he obviously despises. Sure you could argue that there are a lot of racist blacks, but getting onstage at a gig like (I'd be surprised if there were any blacks in attendance at all) and ranting about it to a predominantly white audience really doesn't achieve anything other than bringing him and his band down to the level of the people he is supposedly rallying against.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

I doubt he despises black culture, I think he despises racist culture, which is fair enough. 

if anything I respect him for having the balls to say what he believes in front of that many people, knowing that some people will misunderstand what he's saying and brand him as a racist.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how it's racist at all.
> 
> he's talking out about bigoted, anti-white, racist black people, not black people.
> 
> people who think that speech was racist obviously don't understand what he was saying.



I understand the point he was trying to make, but the delivery was pretty bad. Rather than naming names of rappers/people he has a beef with he says "all these fuckin black rappers". He's speaking in pretty general terms, a small step away from full blown racial stereotypes. Rather than saying "can't we all get along" he decided to take the fight fire with fire route.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah he's not great with words 

still, being anti-racism doesn't make you a racist


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've always thought Kerry King was a total knob and this doesn't change my mind. "Uhhh, I'm so metal with my athiest tattoos and pointy guitars!!!". Well Kerry, someone makes better music than you do, has more fun on stage and doesn't look as brutalz, deal with it.


----------



## aphelion (Jul 29, 2009)

I always found that Slayer's image kept me from really enjoying the music...it just seems like a parody...like, everything i thought metal was when i was 14...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

you need to take "watch?v=" out of the code.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> still, being anti-racism doesn't make you a racist



True, though he should have made this clearer .

As far as this whole Kerry King thing goes, when i read this yesterday it just made me laugh. I'm no KSE fan, but this is just ridiculous. I wonder if Kerry ever tried talking to the band to maybe get them to "tone it down a bit" before trying to get them thrown off the tour. I guess opening for slayer is a lot like going on a ride at an amusement park.

"You must be this metal to play *MY* stage "


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks 

Sorted now.


----------



## sami (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a KSE fan, but I'd rather hear about KSE + Slayer than KSE + Trivium.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 29, 2009)

I find Adam D really obnoxious, so I have to side with Kerry on this one, which doesn't happen often. To me, constantly mugging and making stupid faces and doing all manner of ridiculous things to make fun of bands that take themselves too seriously is even more annoying than the people he's making fun of. I'm no fan of Kerry King, but I find his "image" much easier to tolerate than Adam's.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 29, 2009)

He's awesome 

Even if you take his stage image aside, he's still a better musician than KK.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 29, 2009)

My .02 cents...

A. I think Adam from KSE from looks like a douche, and not just because he runs around and looks silly, he's a douche becuase of WHY he does it. It has nothing to do making fun of the "macho metal attitude", it's because he's an infinite attention whore, pure and simple. You would think since he's in one of the bigger metal band in the world he'd get over himself, but he hasn't, which actually makes him worse than the "macho metal dudes" that he "parodies".

B. Kerry King plays guitar in Slayer, which basically means directly or indirectly, he influenced pretty much all of the metal bands currently out their today. For better or for worse he has earned the right to "rip on bands". FWIW, I'm not a Slayer fanboi by any mean, but I've seen some of his interview vids on Blabbermouth, and to me, he just come across as honest, even funny, in some of his interviews.



Thin_Ice_77 said:


>



^^^^^For those who question that he is an attention whore. I offer exhibit A.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

Cancer said:


> It has nothing to do making fun of the "macho metal attitude", it's because he's an infinite attention whore, pure and simple.
> 
> Kerry King plays guitar in Slayer, which basically means directly or indirectly, he influenced pretty much all of the metal bands currently out their today. For better or for worse he has earned the right to "rip on bands".


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 29, 2009)

Cancer said:


> My .02 cents...
> 
> A. I think Adam from KSE from looks like a douche, and not just because he runs around and looks silly, he's a douche becuase of WHY he does it. It has nothing to do making fun of the "macho metal attitude", it's because he's an infinite attention whore, pure and simple. You would think since he's in one of the bigger metal band in the world he'd get over himself, but he hasn't, which actually makes him worse than the "macho metal dudes" that he "parodies".
> 
> ...


Thank you.


Thin_Ice_77 said:


> He's awesome
> 
> Even if you take his stage image aside, he's still a better musician than KK.


He may play a cleaner lead, but Killswitch's music is just a drop in the bucket of musical history. Slayer has changed the face of music. Therefore KK>Adam whatshisname


----------



## drmosh (Jul 29, 2009)

why are you guys so hung up on appearance, who really cares how they dress.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerry King sucks. Ok, his rhythm playing is all right even though he uses the same shit over and over again. His lead playing sounds like a kid who thinks he can shred just because he can play a million notes a second in a shite way.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> why are you guys so hung up on appearance, who really cares how they dress.




Let me rephrase:
This is Wes Borland...






^^^^This is a small sampling of what Wes wore onstage when he played with Bizkit. Wes Borland does it because, aside from being a pretty decent guitarist, he's also a visual artist. I appreciated what Wes used to do simply because of the sheer work and obvious caring involved. 

For Wes, it's another way of expression himself artistically, althougth, to be honest, it had little to do (contextually speaking) with Bizkit's music. 

Now, let's compare that to Adam Douchebag:






This garb probably took Douchebag mere minutes to create, and definitely has nothing to do with KSE's music.


See the difference.....?????


----------



## yingmin (Jul 29, 2009)

Cancer said:


> My .02 cents...
> 
> A. I think Adam from KSE from looks like a douche, and not just because he runs around and looks silly, he's a douche becuase of WHY he does it. It has nothing to do making fun of the "macho metal attitude", it's because he's an infinite attention whore, pure and simple. You would think since he's in one of the bigger metal band in the world he'd get over himself, but he hasn't, which actually makes him worse than the "macho metal dudes" that he "parodies".
> 
> ...


 Agreed on all points. I don't think Kerry is "humorless" at all, I think he's just put off by Adam's desperate need for attention.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> why are you guys so hung up on appearance, who really cares how they dress.



Because it's really hard to enjoy a metal show when there's some douche on stage running around in a pink tutu and a wife-beater shirt, chasing the spot light. imo. 

I don't think it's good showmanship and I'm definitely not entertained by it. It's just annoying. 

I saw KSE live a couple years ago. Their set sounded good, but Adam D was a major distraction with his attention-whoring. I went to the show hoping to hear some metal, not watch some drag queen act like a fool.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

A valid point has been raised, KK is a douche, but Adam D-bag is a D-bag too. They are as bad as each other. And at least Wes Borland played 7 strings.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Even if you take his stage image aside, he's still a better musician than KK.



better musician? what a joke

KK have wrote epic metal riffs that will be never be forgotten.

kse NO


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> better musician? what a joke
> 
> KK have wrote epic metal riffs that will be never be forgotten.
> 
> kse NO



While both Adam D-bag and KK make music that is in my opinion incredibly bland, there is no doubting that D-bag can play cleaner. KK epitomises the slop that metal guitarists get a bad rap for.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> While both Adam D-bag and KK make music that is in my opinion incredibly bland, there is no doubting that D-bag can play cleaner. KK epitomises the slop that metal guitarists get a bad rap for.



I will agree with you there, but I don't think it really matters. Kerry is huge part of what defined metal for a lot of people. He deserves more respect than most people are willing to give him. Incredible musician or not, Slayer paved the way for a lot of what you hear today.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> While both Adam D-bag and KK make music that is in my opinion incredibly bland, there is no doubting that D-bag can play cleaner. KK epitomises the slop that metal guitarists get a bad rap for.



whats matter is the music. i undestand people dont like slayer solos/leads, BUT they have their own style and that imo is far more important that have a clear technique and no personal style. also slayer riffs are way harder on the right hand than any of those new "metal" bands.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> whats matter is the music. i undestand people dont like slayer solos/leads, BUT they have their own style and that imo is far more important that have a clear technique and no personal style. also slayer riffs are way harder on the right hand than any of those new "metal" bands.



Since when has music been a physical stamina competition?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Since when has music been a physical stamina competition?



Since Hell Awaits came out.

Snap.


----------



## toolsound (Jul 29, 2009)

Metal is a pretty silly genre of music. Any genre where you have some guy standing in front of mic, screaming their guts out about death and destruction should not be taken too seriously. Don't get me wrong--I love metal music, but when I sample my CD collection to most people, the response is, "Wow, this is weird/unusual/ridiculous/too intense." My response? "Yea, I know. Isn't it great?" 

I'm not a huge KSE fan, but the first time I saw Adam D perform I thought, "Yup. This guy gets it." Kerry King is just another metal star that takes himself a little too seriously in my opinion.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 29, 2009)

toolsound said:


> the first time I saw Adam D perform I thought, "Yup. This guy gets it from behind."


----------



## toolsound (Jul 29, 2009)

Hiyooooooooo!


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2009)

Kerry King's an asshole. What's new. 

Also, holy fucking OT in here... seriously.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how it's racist at all.
> 
> he's talking out about bigoted, anti-white, racist black people, not black people.
> 
> people who think that speech was racist obviously don't understand what he was saying.


I agree, the only people who get offended by it are inverted racists.

Black people don't give a fuck if anyone calls them niggers or anything, only patronizing white folk do.

I think we should unite the races by poking the inverse racists until they stop whining.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 29, 2009)

What a douche. Does it matter who does what on stage as long as it isn't actually offensive to anyone?

And Kerry, no, wearing a cape is not offensive unless you were violated by a superhero when you were a child.

Some people need to get over themselves.



Cancer said:


> B. Kerry King plays guitar in Slayer, which basically means directly or indirectly, he influenced pretty much all of the metal bands currently out their today. *For better or for worse he has earned the right to "rip on bands".* FWIW, I'm not a Slayer fanboi by any mean, but I've seen some of his interview vids on Blabbermouth, and to me, he just come across as honest, even funny, in some of his interviews.



I personally don't think anyone has the right to rip on anyone for no reason, and appearence is certainly not a good thing to base principle opinion on. Its called predjudice.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Black people don't give a fuck if anyone calls them niggers or anything, only patronizing white folk do.


 
Palpable bullshit.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 29, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Palpable bullshit.


I've never seen a Black person rage from being called anything racist, but I've seen a White person rage over it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEVmAbxC14g

It's not the word that offends, it's the context


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

I am absolutely against inverse-racism, you can't open a lot of newspapers without encountering that shit, unless you read the daily mail. The people who want to limit what white people can say while excusing what any other race can say are as moronic as the true racists, but I don't think Anselmo was getting at inverse-racism at all. When you start coming out with shit like calling white people "the great people" while your guitarist is playing a guitar with a southern cross on it it starts getting a bit silly.



Excalibur said:


> I've never seen a Black person rage from being called anything racist, but I've seen a White person rage over it.



Do you live under a rock?!


----------



## synrgy (Jul 29, 2009)

I might argue that THIS, in fact, is a humorless Muppet:







Kerry King doesn't look anything like that guy.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I am absolutely against inverse-racism, you can't open a lot of newspapers without encountering that shit, unless you read the daily mail. The people who want to limit what white people can say while excusing what any other race can say are as moronic as the true racists, but I don't think Anselmo was getting at inverse-racism at all. When you start coming out with shit like calling white people "the great people" while your guitarist is playing a guitar with a southern cross on it it starts getting a bit silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live under a rock?!


The 3rd rock from the Sun to be exact


----------

